# First Ink!



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2010)

Got my first tattoo on Wednesday. Had been wanting it for a very long time and after a few experiences this year i felt it was the right time. 

I know it's 'just a star'... My dog (aka best mate), who i recently found out has highly malignant adenocarcinoma is named Stardust, hence i only got the outline of the star done with the intention of adding some more decorative bits down the track.

Anyway. I freaked a little bit beforehand because i didn't know how much it would hurt. I've had piercings before but didn't know how the pain would compare. I even appologised to the tattooist beforehand saying i probably will be one of those that freaks out or cries or something and 'feel free to hold me down', etc. but nup, it was fine. I was amazed when it only took about four minutes and he told me it was all done, i said, "no way, what the heck is everyone always complaining about!?" Now i understand this barely deserves to be called a tattoo because it's just an outline and so small, but i'm happy i finally got it and i know i can tolerate the pain for all the others i want down the track.

Enough with the novel! To the pics!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 19, 2010)

Each to their own Shoo 

I think it's a great tribute to your best friend. It's far from being "just a star." 

Wish I could say the same for a mate of mine who just got one done...


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 19, 2010)

cute u planing on some sort of dust trail behing it ?? and as for will it hurt there 100s of different factors ur personal pain threshold and place size of tat ect my 1st tat was 6hrs my 2nd tat was the outline on my leg which my x did n stuffed lol i will get it fixed 1 day not important atm but i found the top of my foot hurt more then most places and my kneecap/back of my knee hurt alot but then my x was only an aprentice so who knows could have had the needle out to far.

my chest was the 6hr tat and that was ful outline and shadeing by the time it really started to hurt due to bruseing it was finished

lil info for ya lol and congrats on joining the club like peircings tats are quite addictive


----------



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah Loony i'm planning on getting the dust trail done but couldn't decide what i wanted and what the artist could do for me so i left it for another day rather than make a mistake. 

I'm planning on getting 'carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero,' down the back of my right calf/lower leg as well but that will require more planning 

I certainly agree with the addictive nature of piercings and tattoos. I had a few more piercings than i do now but my body unfortunately rejects them over time so i've lost my belly bar and a few others  very lame!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 19, 2010)

***'s that mean lol sounds interesting tho my gf has alot of smaller tats tho wants wings on her back then ill implant 8 parralel dermals to "sew" the wings together like a corsett ,
piercings i cant really cound how many iv had maby 50+ over teh yrs i have trouble with my ears healing but they do eventually and my eyebrow iv had done 4x's now to no avail if it dont grow out it never heals but most i havnt had much troube with had the eyes of the dragons on my chest dermaled but 1 wasnt deep enough so i riped it out and the other 1 my gf accidently ripped out got caught in her dreads lol ill redo them next yr when i get some more dermaling gear


----------



## slim6y (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks very red.... But now you've got one... where's the next and the next and the next... I once said I'd stop at one too...


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 19, 2010)

They are just like reptiles,very addictive....


----------



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2010)

Slim6y the pic was taken about five minutes after i walked out of the shop so it was still bleeding slightly and the inflammation has just come it. The inflammation went down within the hour though and i couldn't even feel it after another few hours. I thought it would hurt for days! I'm not complaining though 

Yup, next is carpe dieum etc down my leg. Still debating on my dragon tattoo, i'm thinking of a bull and dragon entwined around the back and inside of my left ankle. (My chinese birth symbol is the dragon and i'm a Taurus), otherwise i wasnt three little blue birds (think Splendid Wren) weaving down the inside of my left wrist. BUT i will have to think seriously on these, i'm not soing it for arts sake (well, the birds i am because they're cute.. aha) but first and foremost will be additions to the star and then carpe diem


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 19, 2010)

Congrats! It looks good. Yeah I said to myself that I was just gonna get my shoulder done but 2 sleeves and back shoulder later I still keep wanting more..haha


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 19, 2010)

Shoo, the real fun is when you're sitting in the chair for 4hrs+, and the "pain" puts you into a meditative state  pretty cool.


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 19, 2010)

perfect place to take that pic shoo shoo on cavill ave


----------



## grimnir (Nov 19, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Shoo, the real fun is when you're sitting in the chair for 4hrs+, and the "pain" puts you into a meditative state  pretty cool.



Kristy, IMO thats the best part of getting ink done. Just get into the zone and chill.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 19, 2010)

I agree, grim! It's a great combo of relaxation and adrenaline - better than drugs 

I'm actually looking at getting mine removed, but instead of laser, the process and experience is similar to getting a tat over the top of my existing one, which I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I recently got my first ink as well.




Bit of a small tradition when me or my sister go over seas, we get a tattoo done. 
This is my first and now she has about 4. 
Was a good 45min.
Sorry about the pic. I was trashed.


----------



## TA1PAN (Nov 19, 2010)

This is my first tat,took just over 3hrs. 
View attachment 173020


----------



## TA1PAN (Nov 19, 2010)

i am eventually going to get a full sleeve done of old skool hot rods,car parts,skulls etc.


----------



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2010)

Yup, cavill ave and i have a strange relationship. Got my belly button pierced there when i was 17 without my parents permission (don't ask me how, aha) and now i got my first tattoo there too. I wonder what other firsts there will be at cavill in future for me, aha.

I mate of mine apparently loves the feeling of getting them done, actually enjoys the sensation. Weird fella that one 

What do people think about getting a phrase done upper thigh, around the upper leg? Hmm... thoughts thoughts thoughts


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have thought about the upper thigh as a good area for something large, as it's an area that's still easily covered if you don't want people to see it...


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 19, 2010)

cool tats everyone;....any herp tats???


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 19, 2010)

hehe meditative state is awsome kristy i also enjoy geting tattoos and piercings as they help me relax if im in a bad particularly bad mood ill get my piercing gear out and do a few piercings even if i gotta take them out for work or what have you the next day.

i still need my dragons fonished i have fire and ice dragons fighting across my upper chest (need more detail added to the flames and ice then want the auroa borialis as the background) 6hrs sofar and estimated 4+ hrs for the background and extra detail, 

the snakes ect up my leg cover half of teh top of my foot all the way up to my hip with an allseeing eye on my kneecap, t&c left calf then on my upper thigh there is a pentagram and spiral entwined in the snakes, tho this leg was a home job my x was an aprentice so i let her practise on my leg so there are alot of mistakes ect will get it fixed and finished when i can be bothered


----------



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd love to get a snake tatt! Haha, the last think i need right now is an expensive new hobby!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 19, 2010)

Cute Star! I want another tat


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 19, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Cute Star! I want another tat


 
Then you'd have 2


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 19, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Then you'd have 2


haha no. I will just add to the one I have


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 19, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Cute Star! I want another tat


 
You'd need another body to do that ...


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 19, 2010)

did u get it done at Deka? i love it there.


----------



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2010)

Nope got it done at Skin FX Tattoos off cavill ave. Looked really questionable coming off the street but once inside it looked really well maintained and organised.


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 19, 2010)

shoo shoo didnt you like that building a while back it used to be a brothel hence all the doors, walking up to there looks very ordinary good artists there though


----------



## slim6y (Nov 19, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Cute Star! I want another tat


 
You might need to grow some new skin for that


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 19, 2010)

I have HEAPS of room left *crys*


----------



## blakehose (Nov 19, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> cool tats everyone;....any herp tats???



I think I remember Da_donkey having an awesome tat of Steve Irwin holding a monitor.... My favourite thus far.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 19, 2010)

my leg is covered in hundreads of snakes tho only the outline and some background shadeing done sofar


----------



## thals (Nov 19, 2010)

That's really sweet Shoo, would love awesome if you decide to get some sparklin stardust detailing around the star later on too  I've got my angel on my back, always looking out for me:


----------



## hypochondroac (Nov 19, 2010)

etc


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 19, 2010)

thats mad hypo


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 20, 2010)

one of mine... wasnt quite happy with the head... its on my shoulder blade


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm starting to find tattoo's on chicks and peircings really attractive now. 
Used to disgust me but now, it makes my night when I go to a Metal bar like Rosies or the Step Inn.
Must be playing to much metal these days


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 20, 2010)

I love tatts on chicks, my mrs has 5 and is designing her next one now  and i have to go back and get my 7th finished off soon. Pics are of my mrs last one, was done by Jed "The Jackhammer" Hill at Jed Hill Tattoo's in Ballarat, took just under 2 hrs to finish.


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 20, 2010)

yay another tattoo thread! haha. I love seeing other people's tats!

Here's mine when it was just an outline and then after it's shaded in!


----------



## euphorion (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow they are all incredible everyone! My little star are the carpe diem down my leg are going to be the only ones visible when clothed. The rest i think i will have to make a little less noticable!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 20, 2010)

hmm lemme see if i have a chest pic and i got some old 1s of the 1st sesh my x did on my leg.





cant


find a 


good 


front on pic of my dragons so this is the 1st sesh of my leg 2nd sesh she did was more snakes then my knee ect upto my hip 3rd sesh was some black background shadeing and trying to colour the eye and thats where we splitup lol so still need to add details like eyes ect to the snakes aswell as finish the t & c and fill the background in properly aswell as fixing alot of the line work 1st yr aprentices arnt so good haha


----------



## Defective (Nov 20, 2010)

i got my first one in august on my birthday. 




^^it's in loving memory of my auntie that passed away nearly 12mths ago. she loved frogs so i go a frog that was designed by a artist friend of mine. 

this pic was taken 20mins after i'd had it done. was hardly anything, but i have plans to get more. 'Mum' in hieroglyphics behind my ear, my sisters name with 2 fairies on my neck, both my brothers names on my shoulder blade and 'Heian' on my other wrist which means peaceful mind.

i actually fell asleep when i got this done it felt amazing but i'm a freak so...the tat artist that did mine was Dred at Victims Of Ink, Port Melbourne, most hyginical place i've seen!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice tats!
But be warned!! haha you will end up like me..... LOCO!
heres a pic of my new blue - seem everyones showing off!

I got some more light blue on the left side of my face done a few weeks ago....


----------



## euphorion (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow. This really is the beginning of something wonderfully addictive, bring it on!


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 20, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Nice tats!
> But be warned!! haha you will end up like me..... LOCO!
> heres a pic of my new blue - seem everyones showing off!
> 
> I got some more light blue on the left side of my face done a few weeks ago....View attachment 173174


 
That looks like silver? awesome work btw. How many percent of your body is covered?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 20, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> That looks like silver? awesome work btw. How many percent of your body is covered?



lol , it's light blue just a few days old in the pic... not sure... maybe 90%??? I have half me rump the soles of my feet , one palm and top of my head to go.. if I get any more 

Oh the wonders of looking different in todays society!! haah


----------



## hypochondroac (Nov 20, 2010)

I like your head and arowana, plus all your blue bits.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 20, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> I like your head and arowana, plus all your blue bits.


 

aawww <4 ( thats one better than 3 )


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 21, 2010)

nice paul who did it for you?


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 21, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> lol , it's light blue just a few days old in the pic... not sure... maybe 90%??? I have half me rump the soles of my feet , one palm and top of my head to go.. if I get any more
> 
> Oh the wonders of looking different in todays society!! haah
> 
> View attachment 173248


 
That's impressive! How did you walk and stuff when you did the soles of your feet? Are you allowed to walk on it? Did you have a plan of what your suit will look like when you started?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## euphorion (Nov 21, 2010)

I think Scleropages meant that that's all he has left that isn't tattooed? But that's a very good question, can you get the soles of your feet done? Probably not a good idea!


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 21, 2010)

yes you can get the bottom of your feet done shooshoo, hurts like hell though. My artist will do your tatt for free if you can stand 5 mins on the bottom of your foot


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 21, 2010)

there are parts o your body like the soles of your feet that will not hold ink for long ither on your feet there called wear lines ect basiclly parts of your feet that you use when walking the skin comes off on a regular basis due to walking ect


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 22, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> I think Scleropages meant that that's all he has left that isn't tattooed? But that's a very good question, can you get the soles of your feet done? Probably not a good idea!


 
Correct. You can get the soles done.. The skin is thicker on the feet and palms. The ink goes into the dermal layer.. so will last.. just needs to be done a few times to get it in there 
But in saying that if I never get another tat again I am quite happy with what I have got....


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 23, 2010)

Forgive me Father I have sinned. I must confess.....its been nearly 3yrs since i last sat in the hot seat 

Some nice art people. Yeah the soles are wicked to have done tried doing my own with tyre tread years ago when i was apprenticing Gave up on that idea...tad ouchy & wore off.Seems to hurt more when you do it on yourself instead of someone elses canvas 
My 1st was of willie the Waiter a brewery icon a lil similar to the xxxx man on my right forearm That was meant to be my one & only have lost count of the hours now
heres my last bits done..





back was 3 five hour sits & still needs more colour added so it has depth


----------



## hypochondroac (Nov 23, 2010)

Sclero has a blue johnson.


----------



## dmx69errulz (Nov 23, 2010)

i got a tiger for my first got three tats now


----------



## euphorion (Nov 23, 2010)

I've already got itchy feet to get my next one!


----------



## Misha (Nov 24, 2010)

I got a tiger too!

Itching for more. Booking in a snake tattoo that will go around my chest and back.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 24, 2010)

Some cool tatts people... also some creepy looking skin on some people


----------

